# This week...



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

what does this week look like for the rest of my chicken loving loony compadres?

i will be working on my new coop in all my spare time in the evenings and getting my deer food plots planted, weather and time permitting. have to travel a couple evenings for work. im sure there will be some time spent with little and mrs Rosco in there most days too...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Cook, clean, spend time with kids and animals, homework with kids, sleep, repeat


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i have yet to experience homework from a parent's perspective...my day will come though


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

What a great thread!

For me it's nothing but house and animal chores.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For me it's the continuation of putting my house back together after finishing drywall and getting it painted. Did everyone hear the sigh when I declared it done? 

The hubs will be home for the three day weekend on Thursday, I hope. Storms might interfere in his ability to fly home. ugh


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Me... About to have another parental heart failure.... I am currently in the midst of me having the adult equivalent of a temper tantrum. Eldest got caught totally lying AGAIN! 

I have managerial crud to do... Paperwork, phone calls, also have to figure out how to get a new fridge and pay for it... Yes I own more than one fridge, and yes, the rest are working... So I have been putting it off replacing the one in the kitchen... But I do not see how people manage to live with only one ... ... Maybe it is the fact that I often have 8 gallons of milk in the house, at once.. Those things take up space I tell you!

I also have to make sure the kids do all of their school.... And I have a big cleaning project... And I need to see why the bobcat has been schlepped away... The road work hasn't been finished.. But we were waiting on a permit... New thing they started up, crazy stupid.

Whatever... Stuff


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

sounds like you need one of these containing milk...lol
kid walks into kitchen. you ask, "what's it gonna be cowboy, whole or skim?". he replies, "whole. it's been one of those day"...


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep! I have 5 boys... If I yell all kinds of nasty I can keep them at only one gallon a day.. But they can easily go though three gallons in one day if 
I let them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

5 Boys- and we wonder what you do all day/week? OMG.

I will be going to the vet with the roo in an hour. For the week, visit horse, visit mom, repeat. Waiting for rag rug for dining room. Call guy to clean our lanai/patio -it's too tall for us. Guard forum against spam, trolls, etc. Yak on the forum. This is a great place to yak. People actually read your stuff, LOL


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> 5 Boys- and we wonder what you do all day/week? OMG.
> 
> I will be going to the vet with the roo in an hour. For the week, visit horse, visit mom, repeat. Waiting for rag rug for dining room. Call guy to clean our lanai/patio -it's too tall for us. Guard forum against spam, trolls, etc. Yak on the forum. This is a great place to yak. People actually read your stuff, LOL


Good luck at the vet and congrats on being made a mod!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

My grandmother made awesome rag rugs out of her old worn out dresses.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I missed doing homework during the summer. But now Lexi is bring home math homework and it makes me wanna rip my hair out. Yesterday's questions was rename 24 ten thousands. Ummm wtf lol I thought the solution was to times ten thousand by 24. Nope I was wrong lol thank god for google


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alaskan said:


> My grandmother made awesome rag rugs out of her old worn out dresses.


I made them when I was a kid. Forgot all about them. Easy to do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenmommy said:


> I missed doing homework during the summer. But now Lexi is bring home math homework and it makes me wanna rip my hair out. Yesterday's questions was rename 24 ten thousands. Ummm wtf lol I thought the solution was to times ten thousand by 24. Nope I was wrong lol thank god for google


Mine was in school when they thought that new math was a great idea. I had no chance of helping her with her homework and I got A's in algebra.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

this is how i do math


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

Bwhaahahahah....


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Rosco is right!!! 

Though another good answer is "john now has a headache because I whapped him upside the head for being such a glutton and stealing my cookies!"


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

This week... lets see... 

Tonight I have my Weight Watchers meeting for lunch today I made Salmon and mango salsa.... Dinnere WILL be sushi...

My kid is in college so he fends for him self homework. He too just started for the semester. I can help occasionally usually as a sounding board... He knows more than me you know.... LOL

Wednesday I take my 99 year old grandma to the Ophthalmologist to have her eye injected and scraped.... Wet Macular degeneration... Thats an all day event....

Thursday I have a meetup for East County Creative Writers... it will be my second one... and I am going to bring in a portion of my manuscript to have it "analyzed" by the group. 

Between now and Thursday I have to do an indepth study of my manuscript to find an excerpt that wont need too much "esplanin".

Friday I jump ship... kind of a day to myself. Being a 24/7 caretaker for Grandma is wearing because I cant "DO" anything without some one here to call 911 if she needs it.

At sixty I should be heading toward my golden years.... Well maybe I can do it when I am seventy...

deb


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> I missed doing homework during the summer. But now Lexi is bring home math homework and it makes me wanna rip my hair out. Yesterday's questions was rename 24 ten thousands. Ummm wtf lol I thought the solution was to times ten thousand by 24. Nope I was wrong lol thank god for google


UK Economist...says
24 x 10,000 is 240,000

Brainily says

replace the 10 by 24 and its 24,000

WTF is right.... No wonder kids are confused.

deb


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

New math is royally crappy.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I just asked my daughter about her homework. I thought it was 240,000 but looking online it said 24,000. So that's what we went with....apparently the 240,000 answer was right. Only one kid in the class got it right


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

makes total sense....... *pulls gun and holds it to the screen*


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I used to do math easily. Now everything takes forever. So I just pm Casportpony when I need some math.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Perchie-Deb, you know they do have respite care at nursing homes as an overnight or someone to come sit with gramma.


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Perchie-Deb, you know they do have respite care at nursing homes as an overnight or someone to come sit with gramma.


she would have a Sh*t fit.... Its ok my son is here all night.... its just that I wont let go for a night.... sigh.

deb


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

common core is horrible, this is how I feel when DD (3rd grade) is doing math homework! DH gets it I don't. So he handles math homework, I do everything else. This week same old, try to get the house in order, pick up from school, DD starts ballet back this week, after the summer break. So just trying to nail down the new routine.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If you really want a challenge, try the new nursing math. I can understand the old version of med conversions. But now they have a way of setting up a problem (triple problems) then eliminate certain matches and leave others but I can't figure out why. I think that's terribly confusing. Well, I don't have to worry about nursing math or nursing anything any more, LOL. In 20 years they've fried my medicated brain and with this early retirement I have to find ways of exercising what's left of my brain. Like crosswords and those quiptoquotes.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

My mom loves Sudoku!


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> My mom loves Sudoku!


Sudoku I get ten different symbols of any kind can be used.

deb


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

My mom was doing some daily Sudoku on the internet thing... They had easy, medium, and hard levels.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No Soduko for me. Just those quiptaquotes . Those are my kind of challenge.


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> My mom was doing some daily Sudoku on the internet thing... They had easy, medium, and hard levels.


I have software... so am a cheater.... but I like them alot.

deb


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no patience for things like Sudoku, I depend on you guys to keep my brain sharp.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Don't count to heavily on my brain! I don't even have enough for me!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep... Not much up here either.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

. I think this is me lol


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

that's how i feel about painting...anything. hate it. with a passion. bluh


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> that's how i feel about painting...anything. hate it. with a passion. bluh


You must know my husband. Everytime he looks like it might help in painting I find something else for him to do.

Yet, he's the same man that wants a siding that has to be painted every few years. Go figure.


----------

